# Older Snapper lawn mower hard start



## 2500ram (Oct 2, 2006)

I all, sorry if this is a common problem but I tried the search and didn't find an answer.

I just acquired an older snapper hand mower with a B&S Quiet Easy Start mower, no other info about the motor I can find yet but it's a top pull not a rear if that helps. I'm having a really hard time starting the engine, I've done all the obvious, cleaning the carb replacing the spark plug air filter and have it narrowed down to the bolt that holds the air filter down. If I remove the air filter and bolt it will start first pull every time. If I leave the filter housing and filter off the motor and just put in the bolt that holds down the filter on the carb it will not start, it's the bolt between the butterfly. Is there a blocked fuel passage I'm not seeing, what is that long bolt actually stopping, the butterfly moves normally with the bolt in place. Once it's warmed up with the filter off I can put the filter on and it will run but it takes about 5 minutes to warm up.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like a plusa jet carburetor, did you replace the diaphragm? The butterfly the air filter screw goes through is actually the choke butterfly and should be closed when the engine is not running and should open up after the engine starts. There should be an adjustment screw on the side of this carburetor to set the air/fuel mix. You might try opening the adjustment up a little (counter clockwise 1/4 turn at a time).


----------



## 2500ram (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you! I had the diaphragm off and saw the adjustment your talking about. Yes the butterfly is closed when off and open while on.

Runs out to garage to try helpful tip.


----------



## 2500ram (Oct 2, 2006)

Well that didn't work, actually I broke the coil spring around the adjusting nut :freak: old plastic parts soaked in gas is to blame not me giving it too much twist  but it still runs the same with out the coil spring. With the filter and bolt off it will start first pull, bolt only on it will not start  

Thanks again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well your not getting enough fuel metering through the jet. When you take the air filter screw out completly fuel is being drawn directly from the tank, by passing the metering circuit. Also check the intake manifold (tube) make sure it is tight where it bolts to the cylinder head and that the gasket is in place, check and make sure you have a rubber "O-Ring" in the carburetor where it mounts onto the intake tube.

Did you replace the diaphragm between the carburetor and fuel tank?


----------



## 2500ram (Oct 2, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Did you replace the diaphragm between the carburetor and fuel tank?


I have not but it appears to be new, very soft and a snug fit on the tube from the gas tank and snug on the carb side. The mower still has a receipt form it's last tune up witch was only 2 years ago and I suspect it was replaced then for the same symptoms.



30yearTech said:


> When you take the air filter screw out completely fuel is being drawn directly from the tank, by passing the metering circuit.


Can you explain the metering circuit for this V8 and diesel mechanic, I'm kinda slow with small engines :freak: 

Sorry for all the questions but thanks for all the help :hat: :wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

does your carburetor have (1) or (2) tubes that dip down into the fuel tank?


----------

